# Erfahrungsbericht Köln, 03.12.07



## Michel81 (3. Dezember 2007)

Heute morgen um 08:00 Uhr war es so weit. Nachdem ich mich schon Anfang September angemeldet hatte, stand endlich die Fischerprüfung an. Ich war mächtig nervös, da ich mir als armer Student den Vorbereitungskurs gespart hatte. Zur Vorbereitung habe ich mir das Arbeitsbuch Fischereiprüfung (Link siehe unten) und "Der Sportfischer" zugelegt. Der Sportfischer ist aber eigentlich überflüssig, da ich Hauptsächlich Prüfungsfragen und die Ruten gebüffelt habe. Genug Hintergrundwissen gibt es im Arbeitsbuch, und für die Theorie ist http://www.fangplatz.de unschlagbar.

Zum Ablauf: Es waren knappe 80 Personen da. Leider sehr voll, aber da ich sehr früh da war, hatte ich einen Platz am Rand und hatte genug Platz. Wirklich lustig, was da für Leute da waren. Jede Menge übliche Verdächtige, aber auch Leute, die ich nie erwartet hätte (einige Fauen, die ich eher im Buchhandel vermutet hätte, eine verschleierte Türkin, Bürohengste und ein Herr, der den Altersschnitt sauber nach oben gepusht hat...) Das kann auf jeden Fall lustig werden am Wasser.

Um kurz nach Acht durften wir den Prüfungssaal betreten, um zwanzig nach gings dann endlich los. Die Fragebögen lagen schon vorher auf dem Tisch. Es gibt 5 Gruppen, für die unterschiedliche Fragen ausgewählt wurden. Die richtigen Antworten kreuzt man auf einem Extra-Zettel an, der lose im Hefter mit den Fragen liegt. 

Da wir einige Minuten warten mussten, bevor wir loslegen durften, ging es ziemlich bald damit los, dass sich alle gegenseitig die Fragen vorlasen und sich Tipps gaben. Dabei lernte ich die wichtgste Lektion des Tages: nicht verrückt machen lassen. Gut vorbereiten und sich dann von niemandem was erzählen lassen. Egal wer, wie alt und was für ein toller Hecht der sein soll. Du musst die Antworten wissen, die anderen Leute verwirren euch nur. In jeder Stadt, in jedem Kreis ist die Prüfung anders. Das was ich hier schreibe, gilt für Köln und kann in Bergisch Gladbach schon wieder anders sein.

Die Fragen selber waren die, die ich aus den Lehrbüchern kannte. Ich war in 20 Minuten durch, ander nach 10, manche erst deutlich später. So weit ich weiß, hatten alle genug Zeit  zur Beantwortung der Fragen. Einmal bin ich in der Spalte verrutscht, der Prüfer hat das falsch angekreuzte Feld einfach dick durchgestrichen. Ich habe dann das richtige Kreuzchen gesetzt. Die scheinan also nicht zu pingelig zu sein.

Nach der Abgabe mussten wir bis um 10:00 Uhr warten, dann sollten die Ergebnisse und die Reihenfolge der praktischen Prüfung bekanntgegeben werden. An der Neusser Strasse gibt es einige Kaffeebuden, ich habe mit ein paar anderen Prüflingen Kaffee getrunken, war wirklich nett. Dabei erzählte ein Kollege (der gleich Frau und Sohn dabei hatte), dass er die Prüfungsbögen der Gruppe II besonders gut gelernt hatte, und beim hinsetzen einfach die Bögen mit denen des Nachbarn getauscht hatte. Scheint kein Problem gewesen zu sein, er kam damit durch. Wichtig: Frage und Antwortzettel müssen von der selben Gruppe sein!

Um kurz nach 10:00 Uhr wurden dann sechs Prüflinge namentlich in den Saal gerufen. Sie hatten die Theorie nicht bestanden und durften nach Hause. Einer hatte 16 statt der erlaubten 15 Fehler, aber er bekam keine zweite Chance.

Danach wurden die Prüfungszeiten ausgehangen. Von 10:00 bis 14:45 gingen die Startzeiten. Zum Leidwesen der arbeitenden Prüflinge. Also schön viel Zeit einkalkulieren...

Ich hatte Glück, um 10:30 war ich dran. Als erstes Fische erkennen, sechs Tafeln, nur ein Versuch, jede Antwort zählt und ist unwiderruflich. Allerdings kann man jeden Fisch einmal zurückstellen und am Ende noch einmal versuchen. Die Karten sind groß und gute Zeichnungen, dazu ist die Größe und die Kontrollnummer angegeben. Wer also die Bilder zuhause hat, kann auch danach lernen. Ich hatte alle sechs richtig, also gings weiter zum Angel montieren.

Ich zog die A2, Schwingspitzenrute auf Brasse, Rotauge etc. Super, ich hatte einen Höllen-Bammel davor. Kurz vorher hatte nämlich noch ein Kollege was von einer Feeder Montage mit großer Schlaufe etc. erzählt. Und ich ohne Vorbereitungskurs...

Als erstes mal Zubehör aussuchen. Der Prüfer ließ mich in Ruhe und ging zu den anderen Prüfern. Sehr gut, ich kann es nicht haben, wenn mir jemand über die Schulter spannt. Also Kescher, Metermaß, Knüppel, Messr und Arterienklemme bereitgelegt.

Ich suchte mir eine lange, leichte Rute mit 5,1m und 20g (Wurfgewicht war kaum zurkennen, ich glabe, die haben es nachträglich eingeritzt). Die Schnur ist bereits auf die Rolle gespult, die Tragkraft ist auf der Rolle angegeben. Dann leichtes Blei am Wirbel auf die Hauptschnur. Es gab keine Gewichtsangaben auf dem Blei, jedenfalls nicht in Gramm. Vielleicht vorher mal in den Angelladen gehen und sich damit vertraut machen. Dann die obligatorische Stopperperle, leichter Wirbel und einen kleinen Teighaken in Größe 16 am Vorfach. Als Köder habe ich Made genommen, die Naturköder liegen als Karten vor, die Kunstköder sind "echt" vorhanden. Die Schnur durch die Ringe geführt, Blei und Stopperperle aufgezogen, mit halbem gekonntertem Blutsknoten den Wirbel montiert, da rennt mir ein Prüfer gegen die Rute. Vielleicht ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl? Ich machte den Knoten nochmal und winkte mir einen Prüfer heran. Da fuhr es mir siedend heiß den Rücken runter: Ich hatte die Rute für die Posenangel auf Brasse ausgewählt und mit dem Zubehör für die Schwingspitze bestückt! Schnell habe ich dem mann mein Missgeschick mitgeteilt. Er hat mich erstmal beruhigt, dann sollte ich ihm die Schwingspitzenrute zeigen: Sie ist leicht an der Leuchtfarbenen Spitze und dem Gummigelenk zu erkennen. So hat er mich nochmal durchkommen lassen, allerdings mit 25 von 28 Punkten. Wo ich die Punkte gelassen habe, kann ich nicht mehr sagen, ich war in dem Moment einfach nur fertig. Deshalb: in der Pause nur dann Kaffee trinken, wenn ihr die Ruhe selbst seid. Mir hat das nur die Nervösität verstärkt.

Und jetzt hab ich den Lappen. Muss nur morgen nochmal zur Meldehalle, um den Schein abzuholen.

Wir sehen uns am Rhein!

Link zum Lehrbuch:

http://www.amazon.de/Arbeitsbuch-Fischerpr%C3%BCfung-allen-Pr%C3%BCfungsfragen-Lernmaterialien/dp/3784330363/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196687102&sr=8-1


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Köln, 03.12.07*

Fein geschrieben!#6

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!!!:m


----------



## Bier (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Köln, 03.12.07*

Glückwunsch! *G* 

krass! was du nicht alles so gemacht hast bei der prüfung. bei mir wars im jahr 2002 in brandenburg. dort hieß es einfach nur den fragebogen auszufüllen, das wars. Fischereischein hab ich am selben tag erhalten.

nun wohn ich in berlin und muss möglicherweise diesen lehr-kurs nachholen, trotz bestandener prüfung. weiss da jemand was genaueres zu?

aufjednefall ne interessante sache. wäre schön wenn andere auch noch ihre erfahrungen schreiben zur prüfung!


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Köln, 03.12.07*

@Bier bei der Stadt nachfregen oder beim DAV die sollten es wissen

@Michel81 GRATZ


----------



## Bier (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Köln, 03.12.07*

hat sich soeben erledigt, der typ im angelladen meinte, mein fischereischein liegt bereit. juhu! *G*
er war sich anfangs nicht sicher, ob mir ein schein bewilligt wird - ohne diesen nachweiss der pflichtübungsstunden.


trotzdem würden michnoch mehr erfahreungen bei den prüfungne interessieren. oder angelt ihr alle schwarz?


----------

